# Good read



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/outdoors/121293273.html


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

WOW! That was a good read, thanks Abel!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

fishinDon said:


> WOW! That was a good read, thanks Abel!


Yes, indeed.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Thanks for sharing that abel, that was a good read. One thing of note in Wisconsin, they take the PUBLIC TRUST DOCTRINE very seriously. 

Its also interesting to note, our DNR, which was known as the Department of Conservation in the beginning, also said pretty much was Leopold said, but somewhere along the line, the politicians just had to get their hands in it, and that pretty much sums up what wrong with our own DNR. 

Thanks again abel.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good read Abel, thanks for posting.

Balance is the key. In todays society, politics permeates everything. If the NRC ruled everything, we would have political issues. If the DNR ran everything, we would have political issues. If the legislature ran everything, we would have political issues. Wisconsin just went through a period where one party controlled all three. Look at their regulations, and even those that made them have stepped back and said they went to far. Problem is, now the political winds have changed and everyone is scared of the pendulum swinging the other way. Play politics, it doesn't always go your way, and it sure the hell usually doesn't involve science. "Social" Yeah right. We are our own worst enemy. What does that say for ones DNR when the people look to their politicians for scientific management? Pretty sad.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks Abel! Good read.


----------

